

RandInt:  For all your application random number needs... - gacba
http://randint.com

======
gdl
Awesome. I've been a longtime random.org user but have always complained about
the lack of a Comic Sans interface. It seems my prayers have finally been
answered:

<http://randint.com/labs/comicsans.php>

(My first Comic Sans number was 17 - it even _feels_ more random than the
competition!)

~~~
acqq
Also useful:

<http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2001-10-25/>

~~~
gdl
Of course those digits are random, they're straight out of pi!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feynman_point>

------
deutronium
Does anyone know how these are generated?

Could anyone explain what this paragraph means from their FAQ:

"Since 1992 at least 24 companies have set out to solve the random integer
problem. Most fail for obvious reasons. It is rumored that a few of our
competitors may have a 1-5 algo that works approximately 40% of the time. Our
1-100 algo is rock solid. In short, there is a consumer need for a random
integer but the problem isn't easy. Even Google is rumored to be 2 years away
from a reliable 1-50 algo."

I'm probably being stupid but I don't understand what 'works approximately 40%
of the time' means in this respect.

Also this is cool : <https://www.fourmilab.ch/hotbits/secure_generate.html>

~~~
ggchappell
> Could anyone explain what this paragraph means from their FAQ:

I think that's a joke.

~~~
deutronium
Heh, I didn't even think about that. Doh. And also the 'fabled' '1-50' alg.
they mention would easily be got using modulo.

------
adammichaelc
And sometimes it takes a break... <http://i55.tinypic.com/1zr2743.png>

~~~
adammichaelc
I guess nobody else took the time to keep refreshing the page to see the
lolcat.

------
dholowiski
Cool, but I think your API is too complicated ;)

------
r11t
A command line version:

 _curl -silent randint.com | grep " </h1>" | sed 's/\<\/h1\>//'_

------
hugh3
I got 88 on my first try. That's not very random at all.

Seriously though, are these true random or pseudorandom? There's nothing to
say how they're generated. I personally want a true quantum random number
generator, so that I can use it to make decisions and be guaranteed that an
alternate-universe counterpart of myself made the opposite decision. That way
at least one of me is going to be right.

------
dmn001
<http://www.random.org/>

------
ronnoch
Cool. Would be even cooler if you could specify a range.

------
aston
No JSONP?

~~~
Duilen
JSONP coming soon!

-randint co-founder

~~~
bobds
Can we also get HTTPS?

